# Java Midlet -> in einem ChoiceGroup ein TextField zur Wah



## McMic (15. Mrz 2005)

Hi Leutz, ich bin blutiger Anfänger !!

Vorrangig interessiert mich das erstellen von midlets für Handys also J2ME

Um das ganze besser zu verstehen wie JAva funktioniert versuche ich z.Z in einem bereits fertigen Midlet (ist nicht von mir) etwas rumzubasteln und das ganze meinen bedürfnissen anzupassen.

Jetzt die Frage:

Ich habe erst ein Textfeld in dem man werte eingeben kann.

dann kommt ein choicefeld zur auswahl bverschiedener Kriterien

dann wieder ein textfeld

und zum schluß nochmal ein choicefeld.

Allerdings reichen mir die angebotenen Auswahlmöglichkeiten nicht und ich möchte wenn keine mir passende dabei ist ein eingabemöglichkeit haben werte selbst einzugeben z.B. mit einem textfeld das als auswahlpunkt in diesem choicefeld zur verfügung steht.


Ist sowas überhaupt möglich ?? Wenn ja wie kann man sowas machen ??

Wäre dankbar für ein paar heiße tipps


greetz & Thx


M.


----------



## friedolin (16. Mrz 2005)

poste doch mal code....


----------



## Stefan1200 (17. Mrz 2005)

Verschoben...


----------

